# Baby Annabel Patterns



## maz72

My gd has spent her Christmas money on an 18 inch Baby Annabel doll. Pennies all gone - baby needs clothes! I have seen some kp links to American dolls but not sure how to compare. Can anyone out there help either with Annabel links - knit or crochet - or tell me which American dolls are a similar size. Thank you all for a great site.


----------



## Lacey

They are close in size to some of the berenguer baby dolls (not the chubbies) and baby born baby dolls. I have the annabel that coos and giggles and the store bought preemie clothes fit, so any small baby or premie pattern for 18 inches long will work. Hope this helps. Love the babydoll handknits free patterns, thats what my dolls in my avitar picture are wearing.

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/pages/freepatterns.htm

http://www.dolliebabies.co.uk/pages/FreePatterns.htm

http://www.honeydropdesigns.com/pages/FreePatterns.htm


----------



## maz72

Thank you Lacey. Will get busy! I wasn't sure quite what to look for as family live a good distance away and wanted to take some surprises when we visit at the weekend. I didn't want to get the size wrong - nothing worse!!


----------



## denisejh

maz72-Google/Yahoo search free knitting patterns for baby annabel doll clothes. You'll get some different sites to look at-both knitting and sewing. Denise


----------



## maz72

Thank you Denise, your search term advice great - I think I keep mine too general and so don't get much luck!! Lesson learned. Marilyn


----------



## denisejh

Maz72-You're very welcome-I learned the hard way. After so many times of getting "narrow your search" I learned to be pretty specific. Cute doll. Some of the patterns I saw were really cute. If you sew look at those patterns as well. Denise


----------



## pj gam

maz 72 where do you get a baby Annabel doll?


----------



## denisejh

pj gam-Here's one place Denise http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=Baby%20Annabell&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3ABaby%20Annabell


----------



## Lacey

I found this site that gives annabell body measurements.

http://free.wollyonline.com/annabell_dolls.asp#

You can use a lot of baby patterns, and knit the newborn and also the 0-3 months size if she has the 18" annabell like I have.


----------

